# BEP Marine Twin VSR Battery Distribution Cluster



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I am looking into having this system installed on my boat instead of old technology battery switches. I have twin outboards, 3 banks, and Guest 3 bank charger now installed. Anyone familiar with installing this system please post here.

I may want the work done in the lift or I may wait untill the off season and have it done while i have some small fiberglass work done at your shop.

Thank you


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Ocena Master i have one of these i am about to install on my project boat and it is a pretty sweet setup and the quality appears pretty good. X-Shark has installed a bunch of these, you might send him a pm and get his opinion.

Kenneth


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

I installed one on my two battery system and it was really the way to go it made charging everything a lot simpler. With 3 banks you probably won't be able to imagine how you ever put up with doing it all manually. BEP still recommends having the switches on there, though. Seems like you could leave the switches in place and just bypass them with the VSRs and a lighter gauge wire (8 or so since you're passing charge current not real load) to keep the charge up, and then only flip the switches if you needed to reverse the flow.

I'm not really clear on what your plan is for them, though. They aren't a switch replacement unless the only function of your switches was to charge all 3 banks off of the motors while under way. 

No need to over think it on the installation. You have hot in, hot out, and ground. The relay takes care of the rest.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looking at my existing setup how would you suggest the placement of the Perko switches? I usuall have the starboard engine switch on 1, The center house switch on 2, and the port engine switch on 3. I don't make any changes during the day. This is how i run them all the time.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I have the BEP 717 for twin engines and it is a battery switch with VSRs to charge the house from either or both engines. I am not putting any other switch in the system. Wiring is very simple and straight forward.



http://bepmarine.com/home-mainmenu-8/product-279/717-100a-twin-outboards-three-battery-banks

Kenneth


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

I had the one for twin engine and 2 batteries with a house battery. The best thing i ever did. Turn it on and forget about it the rest of the day. When you run it charges your start batteries and once full the house gets charged too and automatically shuts off so you dont over charge.


----------

